
Will self-driving cars enable jerks? - deverton
http://datagenetics.com/blog/january42017/index.html
======
maxharris
Let's put the question more realistically: "why would self-driving cars, which
require a great number of cameras to function, and may have the capacity to
record everything they come across, including license plates, etc., fail to
report bad human driver behavior?"

